# Ukrainian Eggs Multiplying!!!!



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

So I am getting carried away with these - one egg takes me a couple hours to complete. The more color and detail, the longer they take. Some people were interested in how to make these - there are videos on youtube which are very helpful. The supplies I use are from Luba's Ukrainian Gift Shop Inc. (www.ukrainiangiftshop.com). I have the basic supplies which consists of 6 dyes, bees wax and a kistka (writing tool). I really am getting back to knitting soon lol!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

They are just gorgeous!! Lovely work.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

beautiful. are there eggs inside?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful. I wish I could do that. I might look into this.god job.


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

They are beautiful and so unusual.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes the eggs are inside - they will dry out over time (I think years)


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Rainny said:


> So I am getting carried away with these - one egg takes me a couple hours to complete. The more color and detail, the longer they take. Some people were interested in how to make these - there are videos on youtube which are very helpful. The supplies I use are from Luba's Ukrainian Gift Shop Inc. (www.ukrainiangiftshop.com). I have the basic supplies which consists of 6 dyes, bees wax and a kistka (writing tool). I really am getting back to knitting soon lol!


Beautiful work! I love em!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you blow the eggs first or afterwards,or just leave them hard boiled?

edited to say I see you have just answered my question,.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW! I have always loved these and can't believe you have just started. Have you always been good at drawing? I'm afraid mine would look wonky


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I was taught to extract the white and yolk by using a long thin sewing needle and like pithing a frog you just wiggle the needle around to scramble all the interior contents and let it sit over small jar to collect contents--takes awhile so I would leave in the refig and use the contents for scrambled eggs or for baking later.

Wish I could remember what the different colors represent in the Greek Orthodox Church


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty. What a talent.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorgeous eggs! Amazing work!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

They are exquisite!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Your work is beautiful. I used to make these and I think I know where the wax, kiska, and empty dye jars are....alas no dye, but I remember that web site you use. Maybe I'll break it out NEXT year. :wink:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WOW!!! Those are remarkable, magnificent, actuallly, there are no words to adequately describe them. Awesome work.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lovely job ,LOVE the colors .
I hope the people of Ukraine are taking some time in spite of their difficulties 
to design eggs .


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! I have always admired the talents and the patience it takes of those who create such stunning works of art.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really, really beautiful. How artistic you are.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are breathtakingly beautiful. Amazing art.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

These are just beautiful and each one gets prettier than the next- they are amazing!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I tried this last year...took me about 3 hours to do one egg, so the rest were sleeved!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

What a stunning collection! :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Darling!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

They are gorgeous. They are so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

You have gotten quite good at this.....I know how much time and patience goes into making these eggs....I applaud you...Very nice!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beautiful collection!!! You've certainly learned this technique quickly. I love them all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Egg-strodinary!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous - you are very talented


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your eggs are just beautiful. What skill you have.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! I have always been fascinated by this craft so I thank you for the information.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

these are gorgeous


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful eggs!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

So beautiful and such a talent.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Wow! I love the red and blues!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely! Do you make up your own patterns or do you have a source?


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

beautiful O have seen all work that goes into these


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

These are beautiful eggs and you did a wonderful job in creating 
them. I would love to try my hand on creating one myself just to 
see if I could do one.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful work. I have the tools somewhere too but appreciate having the website to be able to check out what I need to replenish or just put on my wish list. There is a place in Los Angeles that used to/maybe still do sell supplies along with completed eggs but it is in the Hollywood area, never seem to be in the area when they are open.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a book on these eggs. I hand paint the designs on wooden eggs with acrylic paint and then varnish them. I don't use real eggs.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

There is an English woman in our craft group that does these eggs every Easter. I am amazed at the thought that a beginner could actually do these. They are beautiful. Each year she has been giving a finished egg to the others (knitters & quilters) in the group that have not made an egg. Your eggs are also lovely.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

lovely,wish i could do that.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection. You are talented.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

What beautiful work.


----------



## chrisknits1966 (Sep 23, 2012)

They are lovely wished I could do something like 
that.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, amazing work. You are VERY good.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Love them, esp the blues.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

A ukranian woman down the street taught my grandmother how to do these and she taught me. I haven't done any in years. Now I see they have tools to do them with. The way I was taught was to put a metal straight pin (with the little flat metal top) into a eraser on a pencil and a bees wax candle. We lit the candle dipped the head of the pin into the melted wax and drew our design with the pin head. It took 2-3 hrs per egg. They are beautiful and you did an excellent job.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful. Such intricate work. You are good.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty ....


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

They are wonderful


----------

